# Goldens never cease to amaze me...



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice story indeed. Goldens are smart. I feel like I understand Lexie's every wimper lol. I used to tell my 7 year old son that I speak dog when he was younger. !! He still believes me to this day. I hope she is feeling better though.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Your Goldens can speak...Just not the same language we use


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

They are smart and they do try their best to communicate. It's wonderful when people take the time and care enough to listen. Yours is a fabulous story about the dog/human bond. Thanks for sharing it Joe. You made my morning.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Smart???? try BRILLIANT!!! That was a great story! We just had a bout of diarrhea with Zazoo and unfortunately when he really needed to go no one was home so we did end up with somewhat of a mess and he looked so ashamed because of it! I felt so bad for him - he ended up needing medication to help him with the problem and a diet of boiled white rice and boiled hamburg (YUCK) (He loved it though!) I'm glad to say he's back to his regular bowel movements and regular diet. Phew!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That is such a great story Joe. They really can communicate with us if we just listen to them. I think they can show gratitude, shame, sadness, all of the emotions that we have. We all know that they can show happiness, which is their primary emotion 24/7!


----------



## cvrbanac (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow I had no idea that honey was good for golden's diarrhea! Good to know, thanks!!!


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

The title of your post was touching and your story, too. It makes me think that Goldens and their people mirror an innate gentleness ... something I wish more two- and four-legged creatures could do.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great story! They really are amazing..thanks for that story, it warms the heart


----------

